# Website with updated info on new European aires



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just been looking for more info on the new Bilbao aire and have come across this website which seems to offer updates and additions to the aires network on a regular basis.

HERE

G

Edit: Give it a few moments and it translates itself into English. The info given, when you click on a new aire, is very good.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Seems a good site, but how long do you have to wait for the English?

Have sat here for 5 mins. and it's still in French!

The 1000 free French aires book they gave away earlier this year would have been useful, I wonder if it is still available?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jarcadia said:


> Seems a good site, but how long do you have to wait for the English?
> 
> Have sat here for 5 mins. and it's still in French!
> 
> The 1000 free French aires book they gave away earlier this year would have been useful, I wonder if it is still available?


It took less than a minute. I wonder if I've got something set up that automatically starts to translate Google pages? I didn't do anything to start it. 
I didn't see the freebie. I'll write and ask them.

G


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

It auto changed to english for me as well.

i use google chrome for a browser i wonder if it is that ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes goggle chrome does it automatically


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, we have firefox, perhaps we'll try chrome if it does that.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

You can add the google translator to firefox, see here. https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/google-translator-for-firefox/

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Useful info, cheers!

Russell


----------

